# Cichlid question



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

I am a newbie to cichlids. I am wondering what is the difference between the locales of cichlids and do they have to be kept separate? From what I have found, the African Cichlids seem to be the most beautiful. I purchased a 140 gallon that already has the BB in the filters, plus the gravel. I am also getting a few of the cichlids the former owner had. I know this is a dumb question, lol. Thanks for your replys!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Generally speaking you should not mix cichlids.Even the Africans need to be kept in their respective groups by lake.The Malawis are much more aggressive and grow larger(generally speaking) then the Tanganyikans.south american cichlids also should not be housed with Africans.Many have mixed and claimed success for a short period of time but eventually the differences become more clear and one species will prevail.
A 140 sounds like a great tank for cichlids you just need to figure out what you are getting from previous owner or what you want to have if you can rehome what comes with the tank.


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

I have another question. Can you put Corydoyas in with Cichlids? I just love my little clowns.. LOL!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

P51Mustang said:


> I have another question. Can you put Corydoyas in with Cichlids? I just love my little clowns.. LOL!


That's a tough one?It really will depend on what fish specifically.Some SouthAmerican cichlids for sure and especilly most dwarfs,some Tanganyikans I would think(some?),and probly really not any of the Malawis(these guys are the toughest and generally get the biggest).The Malawis are SUPER territorial and even just overcrowding thme is recommended to keep them together without slow steady killings by the dominant one(s).The Malawis really shouldn't have any other fish with them IMO.


----------

